# hi guys im new here



## street129 (Oct 29, 2013)

I NEED YOU GUYS HELP....., btw i'm in NEW YORK CITY AND ITS 10:35PM HERE RIGHT NOW i don't know what and where you guys are, maybe for some its like 3 am in the morning ect, ect

but my question is i have graves, yet hyperthyroidisum, how do u know which one is consider your condition, i'm confuse. help...thanks!

I HAVE ANOTHER QUESTION, BUT I WANT TO DEAL WITH THIS ONE FIRST, i know u guys on here are smart swift and right to the point, any help will do me great

a little of what i have so u can know what i'm dealing with, 
had help with over the counter stiffs for sleep for years, then

heart was racing, was estremely tired, shaking none stops both hands.

THEM JUST like that i stop sleeping.. then they found out about my bout my thyroid test was HYPER, got on meds, Then i resume my sleeping back. but while taking METHIMAZOLE , my TSH when off was put on LEVO, i became HYPO, I was put LEVO for becoming HYPO, I STOP SLEEPING AS I WENT ON LEVI FOR MY HYPO.

ALL LEVELS CAME BACK TO NORMAL RANGE WHILE TREATING MY HYPO, I WAS TAKING OFF OF LEVO AT THAT POINT, IM STILL TAKING METHIMAZOLE 5MG ONCE A DAY FOR BEING HYPER IN THE FIRST PLACE.....BUT I NEVER GOT MY SLEEP BACK AS OF TODAY. i am still not sleeping, with or without medication from OTC ..right now ALL OF MY THYROID LEVELS ARE BACK TO NORMAL, WHY CAN'T I SLEEP COULD IT BE FROM SOMETHING ELSE THAT MY OWN DOCTOR CANT PIN POINT.HELP...HELP:


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

hi street,

did you discuss your insomnia with your doctor? if your number are within range maybe there is another problem thats not allowing you to sleep. Have you tried melatonin or other herbal sleep aids?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Street,

Can you post some lab history with ranges please.

I have not slept well since my Graves was triggered 20 years ago - Not sure if there is a connection to the disease or not but it sure seems like it.

My graves was triggered with the birth of my first child -


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

street129 said:


> I NEED YOU GUYS HELP....., btw i'm in NEW YORK CITY AND ITS 10:35PM HERE RIGHT NOW i don't know what and where you guys are, maybe for some its like 3 am in the morning ect, ect
> 
> but my question is i have graves, yet hyperthyroidisum, how do u know which one is consider your condition, i'm confuse. help...thanks!
> 
> ...




We would need to see your most recent lab results with the ranges intact. Different labs use different ranges.

Also, have you had an ultra-sound or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan), latter being the most important actually with hyperthyroid.

And these 2 tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

This is the difference between just hyper and Graves'.

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.
(3 chapters) http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/graves-disease-and-the-manifestations-of-thyrotoxicosis/

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-graves-disease/

The sleeping only happened for me when I had the thyroid killed w/RAI. And then it took a while for things to return to normal. And by that, I mean a couple of years. This is a horrible disease.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi street129, I feel your pain. When I was severely hyper I once didn't sleep for 3 weeks. Nothing worked. I eventually went to the emergency room begging, crying, pleading for help. They thought I was crazy and suggested the psych ward until someone ran my blood and realized that I was HYPER as HELL. I finally got stronger prescription sleeping pills (Restoril) of which I was told to take 1 as the normal dose. After a few nights of not sleeping I slowly took more until I realized that I needed 4 to counteract the hyperness and finally sleep.

I had a TT last year and sleep is better. I know that I am overly medicated and going into hyper whenever I have a couple of insomnia nights.

All that to say - as long as you are hyper insomnia will be an issue and you need to find a doctor that understands that you need help to sleep because simple suggestion like chamomile tea or a hot bath do not work for people who are severely hyper. I hate when doctors say wait until your meds kick in - so you're just supposed to not sleep until they do?? They obviously have not suffered from insomnia as it is painful. Gimme pills!

I'm in NYC too - my endo is Dr Alice Levine and my surgeon was Dr Randall Owen - I highly recommend them.


----------

